# Penguin 660 submersible power head...



## AquaRotro80 (Sep 8, 2009)

Can Marineland Penguin 660 submersible power heads be used without an undergravel lift tube? Are they only meant to be used for an undergravel filtration system?
I am not using an undergravel system, & was just using the power head for water flow/oxygenation. 
So if I am not connecting a tube to it, should I wrap the strainer with some sort of filter sleeve to prevent any clogging? Should I even worry about the unit clogging?

Also, when it comes to regulating how much air is pumped into your water through the power head, can too much oxygen in the water be harmful to fish? I am using the bio wheel filtration method, along with this submersible power head, and two small air stones hidden under some decor (for visual effect) in a 90 gallon set up.

I would appreciate your help, thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've never heard of too much oxygen being bad for fish. Some fish from stagnant water don't like a a lot of flow, bettas, for example. It blows away their bubble nests. 

Nothing wrong with just using a power head. Most of them come with a plastic grate to keep stuff out fo the impeller. Use that or a sponge pre-filter and clean it when the flow lesssesn.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

only time you know you have to much airbubbles is when your fish swims past the spot and sink like a rock. That's when you know you're throwing out way to much bubbles. Aside from that there really isn't ever to much airation. 

Looks like you can slip a sponge right on your powerhead intake.


----------

